# Cutting logs into blanks



## gwisher (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this.  But, is there a tutorial on how to cut logs into pen blanks?  I recently lost a Russian Olive tree in our backyard and would like to make it into blanks.  However, I don't have a clue as to how to accomplish this.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 27, 2010)

A bandsaw and jig is the best way to do it but as far as how to cut the log to maximize blanks and eliminate waste I have no idea. Would love to hear an answer on that myself.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Apr 27, 2010)

There are several video how-to clips on YouTube.com.  Try to do a search of 'cutting logs bowls' and you'll get several.  From there it would be an easy chore to cut them into pen blanks with a bandsaw.


----------



## gwisher (Apr 27, 2010)

I will check youtube, as far as drying them what is the best method?  I've heard of microwaving or baking them but for how long and at what temp?


----------



## SonOfMartin (Apr 27, 2010)

now there's the rub.  My Dad cuts up mesquite and puts them in a toaster oven for 3 days.  Now the oven's on the lowest setting and he has it outside so if it catches fire, it won't take down the house!

I cut my pen blanks from dried "fireplace" logs - so I don't worry about moisture. Sorry....but between my Dad sending me mesquite and my fireplace finds, I have plenty to keep me entertained.

FWIW - last night driving home I saw a HUGE pile of pre-cut fireplace bundles outside of a convenience store.  I swung back around, and they were on-sale for $1 a bundle.  I bought all they had.  They are cherry, oak, and walnut - all logs cut in half.  I ran home and cut one in half with the chain saw and started turning a bowl - it's turning very nicely for being dried "firewood".  Some will be cut into pen blanks, some will stay as bowl blanks - not bad for a $17 investment!

My point is - experiment.  I think we tend to over analyze and try to make pen making a scientific formula.  I learned that a lot of this is "feel" and "experience" and lots of trial-and-error.  Some of Dad's mesquite is a little overcooked and I have to be very careful when turning it.  Some of my fireplace finds turn beautifully and I have absolutely no clue how dry or how wet they are....


----------



## danroggensee (Apr 27, 2010)

You can cut them up to fit in a lg flat rate box and send them to me to cut into blanks.

Dannie


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 27, 2010)

First I cut the log in half (lenghtwise)with my chainsaw, maybe even into quarters, depending on the size of the log. Once I am done doing that, I use my table saw. Raise the blade to the highest setting, set my fence up, and start cutting the log into manageable sizes. I would say there should be a little bit of common sense use here. You dont want to lose any fingers. A bandsaw would work great as well if you have one big enough for the log you are cutting.


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anchorseal, Chainsaw.or Ax and splitting wedge, Bandsaw and food dehydrator. i have cut and dried at least 300 blanks like that. Make sure the food Dehydrator has a fan built in. Dries them alot faster. 
Make sure you coat the ends with anchor seal or they will all split. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Bree (Apr 27, 2010)

You have to get the log down to where it fits in your bandsaw.  That may6 mean halving it quartering... whatever.  Once you get it to fit under the guides of the bandsaw, get one flat surface in the direction that you want to cut.  Then get a flat surface perpendicular to the first flat surface... an L shape.  Then have at it start cutting your slabs and breaking them down to final size.

I like to cut them long and then crosscut them to length at the end.  You could crosscut them first and cut the long section last.  Six of one, half dozen of the other.

Just be certain to use push sticks as you get down to the single or double blank level.  You can easily damage or even lose a finger if you you slip or get distracted.  One push stick to move the blank forward and one to keep pressure against the fence.  It is easiest if your push stick can slip between the blade and the fence... so a narrow "drive" stick works best.

You can take them to the microwave for a quick dry or put them in the oven.  I put them in the oven, run the heat up to 200 and then shut the heat off and let them sit in the oven all day long.  The temperature gradually falls and they gradually shed their moisture. 

A little Anchorseal on the ends is good to minimize cracking especially if you are going to air dry them.  If you oven dry, you need to keep the oven below the temp where the Anchorseal melts.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## David Keller (Apr 27, 2010)

Be sure to cut them a bit oversize to accommodate the warping that's likely to occur.  I just sticker them Jenga style in a cabinet in the shop and leave them alone for a year(or more).  If you can't wait, the other suggestions all work.


----------



## Chasper (Apr 27, 2010)

I split them like firewood, then take a hand axe and work one of the split sides flat.  Once you have a flat side you can use a band saw to cut them into oversized pen blanks.  Coat the ends with white school glue (or use Anchorseal if you want to spend some money), make sure the glue coating extends at least 1/2 inch down the sides, but don't coat the entire sides.  Put them somewhere dry for a year or two and they are ready to go.


----------



## Fred (Apr 27, 2010)

"Three days in a toaster over ..." Dang, I bet the electric utility company loves this idea.

As I have posted many times before ... I would read all I could about boiling wood prior to drying. The process - if done properly - relaxes the wood, kills any undesirables like termites, powder post beetles,ants, spiders, etc., that are possibly living within the wood. The boiling process even speeds up the drying process considerably.

Go here and read IAP member Steven Russell's process. It is a tried and proven way of saving, energy, time, and loss of wood. Be sure to follow and read all his links to additional articles on the process.

http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/boiling-green-wood.html


----------



## Robert A. (May 2, 2010)

SonOfMartin said:


> now there's the rub. My Dad cuts up mesquite and puts them in a toaster oven for 3 days. Now the oven's on the lowest setting and he has it outside so if it catches fire, it won't take down the house!
> 
> I cut my pen blanks from dried "fireplace" logs - so I don't worry about moisture. Sorry....but between my Dad sending me mesquite and my fireplace finds, I have plenty to keep me entertained.
> 
> ...


 

I don't trust those bundle's.I read that not knowing what the orgin of the wood no telling what kind of critter's or blignt you might turn loose in your on yard.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 3, 2010)

Dends on the size of the log, but I generally get it down to my bandsaw size with a chainsaw, then slice it on the bandsaw.  I then sticker the slices for drying.  I wait until dry before cutting the actual blanks, that way I can cut them with the grain, 45 or cross-cut.  It also minimises bendy blanks :biggrin:


----------

